# Help identifying stove.



## bigoak95 (Jan 21, 2019)

hello, I have a buckstove and I know it's either the 26000 27000 or 28000 but I'm not sure which, can anyone help me identify it?








I know that I will probably need to measure it to get the specific model from what I have read, and they say to measure the firebox opening, but is that from the edge where the gasket is or the actual opening?


----------



## mellow (Jan 22, 2019)

Check this out for your answer:  https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/old-buck-stove-information-one-stop-resource.125611/


----------

